# Bubbles, Buttercup, and Blossom having kids???



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Bubbles, Buttercup, and Blossom having kids*

We got 3 accidently bred pygmy mix does in September so we do not have a due date. We believe they are in their last month from research but we could be wrong. It sounds like every doe is different and there is no for sure sign.

This is Bubble's second kidding but it is going to be our first time doing this. She is tan with a white middle.

This is also Buttercup's second kidding. She is tan.

Blossom is a first timer. She is red, white, and black. I am not sure if these are the proper color names we are new to goats.

Also any guesses what they are mixed with all are for sure pygmy mixes.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Update: I went to check on the girls and Bubbles belly seems to have dropped and she has thick yellow goo on her vulva.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Definitely agree- Pygmy/ND Dwarf mix- your kids should be little darling balls of fluff- one of mine is that mix too!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, so today Bubbles continues to have discharge and Buttercup is having the same kind of discharge and the ligaments on both are gone or very close to being gone, I think. All 3 girls udders are getting very full.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding! Keep a close eye!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Anything yet???


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Bubbles is a banded Caramel. Buttercup is a Chamoisee (I think). Blossom is a tri-color. 

I have a Pygerian doe who looks just like Buttercup, her dam is full Pygmy and sire is (mostly) Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Now that I look closer, I think Buttercup is a Caramel. No black undercoat. My Holly Doelightly is a Chamoisee.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nothing yet but Blossom was not herself yesterday. All girls have discharge and utters are starting to feel very full. I have never done this so They may have a ways to go who knows. I will post updated pics later today.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Bubbles is a banded Caramel. Buttercup is a Chamoisee (I think). Blossom is a tri-color.
> 
> I have a Pygerian doe who looks just like Buttercup, her dam is full Pygmy and sire is (mostly) Nigerian Dwarf.


I will start referring to them as pygmy/ Nigerian dwarf mixes. Thank you everyone for your knowledge on breeds. I do believe they look a lot like the pic.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, so I went to check on them and Bubbles has lots of white discharge. Of course it dropped like 15 degrees today. I am so nervous so here goes all my questions. Is it time to put her in her birthing stall with a friend? How often should I check on her? Also am I wrong or is this considered streaming? Currently I just did what I do every day and let her mingle with the small herd because I do not want to overreact.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks to me like she's probably losing her plug, which means it could be soon or could be a while yet


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

updated pics of the girls....still waiting :GAAH:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well Blossom has been very upset all morning and very vocal. She is restless also. Her udder has gotten huge overnight. I think today might be her day. We have her seperatd.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to pics......


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a :kidblue:. He is happy and healthy. Blossom is the best Mom tending to his every need. I am so proud of her!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He's cute! Cobgrats!!


----------



## cwalburn (Dec 16, 2013)

Aww so adorable! I can't wait to have this experience!! Congrats!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute! Glad it all went well!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well my little wether boy Barney woke me up this morning like always and I thought 7 am already. He wakes me every morning to eat with the baby monitor to listen for the girls. I thought it is really dark so I listened a little longer and I heard my Buttercup making grunting noises. I ran outside with my birthing kit but forgot towels. I got to her area and she already had a baby nose and one of the hooves sticking out. Baby had it's leg turned backward and I had nothing to scrub up with and did not know how long he was stuck like that. So I assisted without gloves and scrubbing up. First baby was a healthy buckling, I put baby in front of Buttercup and ran to the house for towels. Thank goodness it was warmer this morning. I ran back out and baby 2 was already more then half out. One more push and she had a healthy little doeling. She did it she had twins :wahoo:. I love my loud mouth wether boy he let me know she was in distress and possibly saved her and her kids. I have a few concerns... Since I did not scrub up do I need to do anything for Buttercup? She is still breathing heavy and grunting, Blossom did not do this. She is not as lean as her and could stand to lose some weight, is this ok? The little doeling is a little wobbly on her feet but has nursed and can stand. Do I need to do anything for her? Last but not least the fun part any ideas on names? I also will post better pics when I do their birth announcement.:cake:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Congrats they look great!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awwwwww they are so cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

We decided on names for Buttercup's twins Rudy and Noel.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My last pregnant doe is getting ready to have her babies. Yay!!! This has been such a great experience for our entire family. We absolutely love our goats. The kids are so fun too.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck can't wait too see pictures!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well she finally had twins :kidred::kidred: She had some complications, I posted a thread today called Help! I am worried. Both babies are doing good and Bubbles is going to get antibiotic per the vet. So glad everyone is doing good now.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute. Hope it gets easier!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!!!! They are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------

